# Chausson Welcome 17, Exterior and Interior Photos



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

I know not a lot of activity in this part of the forum, but this might prove useful for anyone who considers this model in the future.

Photos: 

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









Gary.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice photos - some bits look a bit familiar :wink:

Glad you're enjoying it  

Gerald


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, that looks REALLY REALLY nice, impressive pics fella


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Gary

Out of interest what MPG do you get? Curious if the luton really effects economy... good pics btw

Wilse


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

wilse said:


> Gary
> 
> Out of interest what MPG do you get? Curious if the luton really effects economy... good pics btw
> 
> Wilse


Luton?

Anyhoo if I drive conservatively, perhaps 25mpg...I have a trip to skye soon and will report mpg.

Gary.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice pics Gary 

Luton's the bit over the cab 

must admit, mine has 3 windows, but I like the dark windowless look, which seems to be the modern way...

John


----------

